# DIY Euro Repair Stand like Feedback Sports Sprint Work Stand



## Pontimax (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and thought I'd pass along. I made this over the weekend and it works very well. I'm actually quite impressed with it. I was in the market for a nice repair stand and loved the fork mount stands I've seen at various sites. Needless to say I decided I could easily make one and save myself $250 (which is the going rate for the Feedback Sports Sprint Work Stand). I'm thinking I could easily mount an old camera tripod to it and use that as the base instead of clamping it to my stepladder. Plus would then have the ability to adjust height, swivel, and tilt while wrenching. I've browsed Craigslist briefly and saw old tripods of all varieties anywhere from $10-$20. Even some real nice beefy metal ones which I think would be optimal. Thanks all and be safe out there!

Cheers,

Russ


----------

